# 12ga Federal 3.5" TSS 8/10 shot - 4 boxes (5 per box)



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD - 12ga Federal 3.5" TSS 8/10 shot - 4 boxes (5 per box)*

I ordered some Federal 20ga TSS online for the upcoming turkeys hunts. They screwed up and shipped me 4 boxes of 12ga Federal 3.5" 8/10 shot. Instead of going through the hassle of returning them, I thought I'd see if anyone is looking for some.

$45 a box. Believe it or not...this is a good deal right now.

*SOLD*


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

$45 a box. Believe it or not...this is a good deal right now.
Good deal for who


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> $45 a box. Believe it or not...this is a good deal right now.
> Good deal for who


For those who want the shells and not pay +$60


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I still have a box of Turkey loads with only two shells missing. At the rate I kill Turkeys they'll last me the rest of my life.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

gdog said:


> $45 a box. Believe it or not...this is a good deal right now.


You're right, that is a good deal! I wish they were 3" or I had a gun to shoot 3.5" - those TSS shells are pretty phenomenal!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought 2 boxes of Turkey loads today. Price wasn't bad after all I had heard. 
But......they used to be 10 count. Now they are 5 count. Still will last me years. 
Still have 7 from a an old box of the 10 count. I'm set up for quite a while. ;-)
I've actually been trying to get one with a bow the last 2 of 3 years. 
Close, but no cigar a few times. 

I have an old friend that wants me to take him out this year. He's never hunted turkeys before. 
I figured I better have some extras. :mrgreen:
Could be interesting.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

2full said:


> I bought 2 boxes of Turkey loads today. Price wasn't bad after all I had heard.
> But......they used to be 10 count. Now they are 5 count. Still will last me years.
> Still have 7 from a an old box of the 10 count. I'm set up for quite a while. ;-)
> I've actually been trying to get one with a bow the last 2 of 3 years.
> ...


You used to buy TSS shells 10/box?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope, they were Winchester turkey loads. 
Bought them several years ago.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

2full said:


> Nope, they were Winchester turkey loads.
> Bought them several years ago.


I like those Winchesters. I've used them to hunt pheasants, 2 3/4 inch - 1 1/2 oz - 5 shot . bought many boxes in the past after turkey season for like 8 bucks a box of 10. I like Fiocchi Golden pheasant alot better though for pheasant and such


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

2full said:


> Nope, they were Winchester turkey loads.
> Bought them several years ago.


Got it. The TSS loads now are nothing like the old lead or even tungsten turkey loads. They are pricey, but they are incredibly lethal. I reload all of my TSS and my kids are using a low recoil 1oz of TSS #9s to take turkeys and they have 50+ yard range and pattern 100% in the 20" circle at 40 yards.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've used the winchester and remington 3" 6 shot 1 3/4 turkey load for years. Has always worked great. 
Have taken a LOT of birds over the years. Been hunting turkeys since '86. 
Just aim for the head and they drop like a rock. 

That's why I take others out and/or use a bow lately.......how many fans with beards does a guy need ?? 
At least that's what my wife says. 

Ohhhh, my first TOP in a while !!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

how many fans with beards does a guy need ??

I cut my face whiskers.....But I'll be your fan.:smile: 

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-t...l-3-5-tss-8-10-shot-4-boxes-5-per-box-2.html#


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I purchased a box (25) of the Prairie Storm 3" 1-5/8oz. #6 copper plated lead for Gobblers. Seems to do the trick with the right choke. Whacked one dead as doornail a few years ago at 40 yds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked these up for $6 a box the other day.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The Remington's I bought the other day were $6.99 a box.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I used 3 1/2" #9 TSS for swan last year. $54 a box of 5. I've bought cars that didn't cost that much.

They shot low and to the right.


----------

